# loft insulation



## Georgirobert (May 28, 2013)

Could anyone give me information about roof insulation and where I could buy sheets or 
Rolls of it.
I'm in the central area .
Thanks.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

The sheets of blue foam insulation are pretty good and it's usually available from the Bricomarche chain.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi,

There;s quite a few places just as there are quite a few products. A bit more info would be useful, what are you looking to insulate and how many square meters? Insulating a traditional wood/tile roof is not the same method as a concrete beam and block roof. Bricomarche sell some and (sometime) very helpful but are in the DIY arena rather then builders' merchants. .


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

BodgieMcBodge said:


> Hi,
> 
> There;s quite a few places just as there are quite a few products. A bit more info would be useful, what are you looking to insulate and how many square meters? Insulating a traditional wood/tile roof is not the same method as a concrete beam and block roof. Bricomarche sell some and (sometime) very helpful but are in the DIY arena rather then builders' merchants. .


I'm reading this with interest. I have a concrete attic and beam roof supporting a standard 120 degree ( I think ) tiled apex with a floor area about 35 metres x 20 . You mentioned there is a different way / material to insulate this. I'm not without basic DIY skills, but would welcome what would be a good way forward......Sorry to hijack Georgirobert..


----------



## Georgirobert (May 28, 2013)

I also welcome more information the more the better.


----------



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

Me too! Bring it on


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

The big problem is not insulation but condensation, the traditional Portuguese method is to have the roof with ridge beam and then wooden beams and batons with tiles on top. Below this is a "sealed" flat ceiling of T+G or similar wood creating an open roof space with layers of insulation laid on top of the cieling, the roof space and wood have to breathe or rot will set in, woodworm live by getting moisture from eating the wood and need 11% moisture or above to sustain them so the wood has to breathe out humidity in dryer periods to kill the larvae. The insulation can be "rockwool type of fibre" or non-compressed pellets of fireproof "styrafoam" or, my favourite for wooden structures, reprocessed paper (isofloc) on the flat cieling but all these allows the ceiling to breathe through. Using plastic sheet, roof felt, sealed block insulation or sealing any of the wood with something like oil based gloss paint may sound attractive in terms of cost + insulation + stopping drafts but is detrimental.


----------



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

Ok noted for when we get to that part. Thanks. Other opinions appreciated also.


----------

